# NINTENDO SIXTYFOOOOOOOUR!



## Dragoneer (Jun 29, 2006)

*[size=x-large]NINTENDO SIXTYFOOOOOOOUR![/size]*

The video of which earned this forum its appropriate subtitle.


----------



## Emerson (Jun 29, 2006)

Pros: GoldenEye, Zelda: Harmonica of Time.

Cons: They turned away Final Fantasy VII.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jun 29, 2006)

Emerson said:
			
		

> Pros: GoldenEye, Zelda: Harmonica of Time.
> 
> Cons: They turned away Final Fantasy VII.


I never had a N64. After the SNES... I was just spoiled.


----------



## Emerson (Jun 29, 2006)

You didn't miss much. N64 was the beginning of a dark time in Nintendo's history.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jun 29, 2006)

Emerson said:
			
		

> You didn't miss much. N64 was the beginning of a dark time in Nintendo's history.



Agreed.

Regardless of what Zippo will say too, the N64 controller was ridiculous.


----------



## Emerson (Jun 29, 2006)

I actually liked the controller, but the two games I listed were about the only games I played seriously on the console.

I should note though that I pretty much skipped that generation entirely. FFVII-IX were the only Playstation games I played start-to-finish.

EDIT: Though I have to laugh when I think about the N64 controller and its many, MANY buttons, and Nintendo's current mentality with the Wii-mote and claiming that current controllers have too many buttons.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jun 29, 2006)

Emerson said:
			
		

> I actually liked the controller, but the two games I listed were about the only games I played seriously on the console.
> 
> I should note though that I pretty much skipped that generation entirely. FFVII-IX were the only Playstation games I played start-to-finish.



I like having access to both the D-pad and the joystick when it comes to my controllers, and once the PSone's controller got revised to be Dualshock, it blew the N64s out of the water.  You didn't need a special attachment for rumble and had two joysticks instead of just one and those damn c-buttons. :3


----------



## Suule (Jun 29, 2006)

Hmrr... to be honest, after Square jumped on PS I think that FF games went downhill. FFVII was nice, FVIII was in my opinion is one of the best FF parts, but FFIX that followed was eh... disappointing.

As for N64. I agree GoldenEye at that time something... I think StarFox 64 is worth mentioning also.


----------



## Emerson (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes, the Playstation controller is definitely my favorite controller to date. Comfortable, well-designed, and intuitive. I'm looking forward to the PS3 controller. If, you know, I can afford it. :3


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jun 29, 2006)

Suule said:
			
		

> Hmrr... to be honest, after Square jumped on PS I think that FF games went downhill. FFVII was nice, FVIII was in my opinion is one of the best FF parts, but FFIX that followed was eh... disappointing.
> 
> As for N64. I agree GoldenEye at that time something... I think StarFox 64 is worth mentioning also.



I believe that regardless of what console Square went to, the titles would've followed the same pattern.


----------



## Emerson (Jun 29, 2006)

*RE:  NINTENDO SIXTYFOOOOOOOUR!*



			
				Suule said:
			
		

> Hmrr... to be honest, after Square jumped on PS I think that FF games went downhill. FFVII was nice, FVIII was in my opinion is one of the best FF parts, but FFIX that followed was eh... disappointing.
> 
> As for N64. I agree GoldenEye at that time something... I think StarFox 64 is worth mentioning also.



FFVII was good for a FF. VIII I felt had a lot of potential, but I HATED the gameplay. IX is actually one of my favorites.

Final Fantasy VI, however, is still top on my list. Hail hail, SNES.

Here's the funny thing: As much as I disliked the N64, I love the DS and the DS is nothing more than a pumped up N64. StarFox Command, FFIII, and the new Zelda are all tops on my want list for the DS and those three titles are VERY N64-reminiscent.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jun 29, 2006)

Emerson said:
			
		

> Suule said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The DS is fun, but I want to see more games on it right now.  I'm suffering from 'OMG there isn't anything out there that I want now' syndrome.  I'm looking forward to FFIII though.

Good thing I have my PSP too to get my gaming fix when I've overplayed the DS.


----------



## Emerson (Jun 29, 2006)

*RE:    NINTENDO SIXTYFOOOOOOOUR!*



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> The DS is fun, but I want to see more games on it right now.  I'm suffering from 'OMG there isn't anything out there that I want now' syndrome.  I'm looking forward to FFIII though.
> 
> Good thing I have my PSP too to get my gaming fix when I've overplayed the DS.



Yeah, the DS had this six-month stretch where there were a lot of great releases (Animal Crossing, Metroid, MarioKart, NSMB, Tetris, and I think Castlevania was in there), but the summer looks dead. When fall hits I'm gonna be poor though. :|


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jun 29, 2006)

I couldn't justify buying NSMB, a friend bought it and I played it through so fast... If it drops price I'll pick it up, but it was too short a game for me to spend full price on.  Never picked up Metroid either, not a fan of that series after it went FPS style.  I tried it to, at a friend's house.  Tetris will be one that I won't be getting either, not much of a Tetris fan. ^-^;


----------



## Emerson (Jun 29, 2006)

*RE:  NINTENDO SIXTYFOOOOOOOUR!*



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> I couldn't justify buying NSMB, a friend bought it and I played it through so fast... If it drops price I'll pick it up, but it was too short a game for me to spend full price on.  Never picked up Metroid either, not a fan of that series after it went FPS style.  I tried it to, at a friend's house.  Tetris will be one that I won't be getting either, not much of a Tetris fan. ^-^;



So you're just a picky SOB. 

You did the right thing with NSMB. I'm actually the other way around with Metroid though, as I despised the 2D entries, but rather like the FPS ones (and yes, I understand the irony in being a Castlevania fan but disliking Super Metroid).

I passed on Tetris too, but I heard a lot of praise for it.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jun 29, 2006)

Emerson said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When you don't have much money, you need to get what you really will appreciate.


----------



## Zippo (Jun 29, 2006)

I cheat with project64 all to often >.< but still fun. I still have my old console in the closet somewhere too, and none of them out of the closet jokes!! :3

-Z


----------



## Emerson (Jun 29, 2006)

*RE:  NINTENDO SIXTYFOOOOOOOUR!*



			
				Zippo said:
			
		

> ...and none of them out of the closet jokes!! :3
> 
> -Z



But...but...!


----------



## emptyF (Jun 29, 2006)

conker's bad fur day.  

the second greatest game ever made.


----------



## Zippo (Jun 29, 2006)

*RE:  NINTENDO SIXTYFOOOOOOOUR!*



			
				emptyF said:
			
		

> conker's bad fur day.
> 
> the second greatest game ever made.



I have to agree, large game, plenty to do, cussing, grossouts, and mega funny, I enjoyed it, on the console that is, emulation had its menus all screwed up. The most enjoyable game ife ever played is a tie between gta:sa and oblivion(for patrick stewert, yum), but for the n64, yes, Conkers and zelda orciana of time. :3

-Z


----------



## Ultraviolet (Jun 29, 2006)

Personally, I always was (and still am) A SNES girl


----------



## Zippo (Jun 29, 2006)

*RE:  NINTENDO SIXTYFOOOOOOOUR!*



			
				Ultraviolet said:
			
		

> Personally, I always was (and still am) A SNES girl



Super metroid and mario alstars freakin rocks! That damn lost levels was freakin hard though, damn.  :3

-Z


----------



## Captain Oz (Jun 30, 2006)

One thing Nintendo has always suffered from was their licensing.  You have to pay Nintendo to make games for their system, this KILLS their library and is one of the main reasons Square broke contract with them.  Its ridiculous to charge someone to make money for you and I don't care how cheap the Revolution (ITS NOT A WII >.< ) gets or all the new features it will offer to the gaming community, without a decent line up of developers for your system you are never going to get great sales.  One of the better developers for Nintendo's GameCube only made two games for it!  And one of those was a port.  I am talking about Silicon Knights, the creators of Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem (2002, GC), Blood Omen: Legacy of Kain (1996, PS), and the MGS 1 GameCube port, Twin Snakes (2004, GC).  Now they are owned by Microsoft, don't be expecting to see Too Human to be on the Revolution.

Ever since Nintendo has had actual competition for consoles, they've flopped.  Game developers flock to Sony because you can get the SDK for free as a download!  Nintendo desperately needs to take the stick out their asses and give away their development kits easier.

Sorry, I've got major beef with Nintendo...  I love them, but they really need to wake up.


----------



## Suule (Jun 30, 2006)

PS is a bitch to code though...


----------



## Emerson (Jun 30, 2006)

*RE:  NINTENDO SIXTYFOOOOOOOUR!*



			
				Suule said:
			
		

> PS is a bitch to code though...



That's the word on the street, but apparently it's not THAT hard as the third-party developers have put out plenty of content for Sony over the last two generations.

I'm sure the ease of coding for Nintendo is nice, but it doesn't seem to be drawing third-party support on it's own. On that note, I'm told that the reason that the Wii is easy to code for is because it's the same code base that the Gamecube used.

I don't know that telling folks that your new tech is based on your old tech is the best way to _sell your product_.


----------



## Ultraviolet (Jun 30, 2006)

Zippo said:
			
		

> Super metroid and mario alstars freakin rocks! That damn lost levels was freakin hard though, damn.  :3



Damn right!  I have a special fondness for Super Metroid! I also love quite a few of the rpgs that were released on it. I dont know why but I just dont get into some of the a rpgs released now.


----------



## Suule (Jun 30, 2006)

Emerson said:
			
		

> Suule said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well most of the PS content had... questionable playability. 

The HARDEST console to code was Nintendo 64, cause of custom graphic system. GBA and NDS coding is a snap all thanks to ARM-7 and ARM-9 chips. I've tried my hand at GBA coding and I must say... I expected something more complicated. Right now I'm waiting for a NDS SDK that would resemble GBA's VisualHAM in terms of power.

I agree that Nintendo are a bitch with their SDK but I think I kind of understand them seeing how many shitty titles get released.



			
				Emerson said:
			
		

> I don't know that telling folks that your new tech is based on your old tech is the best way to _sell your product_.



PC still sells, you know.


----------



## Emerson (Jun 30, 2006)

*RE:    NINTENDO SIXTYFOOOOOOOUR!*



			
				Suule said:
			
		

> PC still sells, you know.



PC is not a gaming console. Besides, the PC would still sell if it spit burning venom into your face as long as it continued to provide one thing: Internet, and thus free porn.


----------



## Zippo (Jun 30, 2006)

*RE:     NINTENDO SIXTYFOOOOOOOUR!*



			
				Emerson said:
			
		

> Suule said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well you know thats how the internet was born, porn, and if you can game on it, run an emu on it all the better! I perfer the PC myself actually, better userability, plus I make money off MS's screwups. :3

-Z


----------



## Suule (Jun 30, 2006)

Emerson said:
			
		

> Suule said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PC still has compatibality down to AT models. And mind you: Most people buy PCs for games


----------



## Emerson (Jun 30, 2006)

*RE:      NINTENDO SIXTYFOOOOOOOUR!*



			
				Suule said:
			
		

> PC still has compatibality down to AT models. And mind you: Most people buy PCs for games



Really. I don't know anyone who buys PC's for games, and the only person I know who plays ANY games on PC plays only one game: Diablo II. :|


----------



## Suule (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow, you know some really scary people then.


----------



## Emerson (Jun 30, 2006)

Yes, the real world and the people here are very scary indeed.


----------



## Suule (Jun 30, 2006)

Real world isn't that scary. People from FA are scary though. o.o


----------



## Emerson (Jun 30, 2006)

*RE:  NINTENDO SIXTYFOOOOOOOUR!*



			
				Suule said:
			
		

> Real world isn't that scary. People from FA are scary though. o.o



No kidding. They let us in, after all.


----------



## Jirris (Jun 30, 2006)

Ahaa.  The good old nintendo 64.  God damnit.

It's such a weird mixed up console.  It gave us the four-player standard, analouge sticks, and force feedback in the console market.  And not much else.

I a total nintendork and I realize that out of all of nintendo's home consoles (sans virtual boy.  That thing was evil enough to kill the man who birthed it), the N64 is easily the low point.  It had 18 good games *maybe*, bad marketing, poor design choices, and was too damn expensive.  I think that if the crazy old bastard who was running the company at the time would have gone for an optical drive after Sony split, the N64 would have done a hell of a lot better.

The graphics would have been better because of better texturing and would have been a hell of a lot less money to produce games for, which was something that always bothered me about the N64.

I will flat out say it -- the library had some amazing high points (Starfox 64, Goldeneye, Conker, Mario 64, Perfect Dark, and of course, Ocaraina of Time) but on the whole the library was shit.  Most of it that was worth anything was made by Rare.  Without that little overachiving company working inhouse, the N64 would not have the Halo of it's day, and thus not be nearly as popular.  I knew so many people who bought an N64 for either Goldeneye or Perfect Dark.

However, if it wasn't for how awful the N64 was, I don't think Nintendo would have done the massive pardiagram shift into the really bizzare innovative company that they are now.  They still would have done interesting little things like they did with the N64 hardware, but insane stuff like the Wiimote never would have crossed their minds.


----------



## Mr Cullen (Jul 2, 2006)

I can't say I'm very specific in my love for video games. I'll play anything once to see if it's any good and if I don't like it then I won't get particulary upset about it because I'm just not made of cash to be able to go out and buy this, that and the next thing.

This month, I have been mostly playin' Fable: The Lost Chapters.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 2, 2006)

I just picked up Ratchet and Clank and Ratchet and Clank: Going Commando from the bargain bin for $5 a piece.  Talk about good finds! :3


----------



## Zippo (Jul 2, 2006)

*RE:  NINTENDO SIXTYFOOOOOOOUR!*



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> I just picked up Ratchet and Clank and Ratchet and Clank: Going Commando from the bargain bin for $5 a piece.  Talk about good finds! :3


Last year Circuit City had this bin in front of the store, it was empty and unmarked when I came in. I looked around, checked out the games, played with the recievers in the sound room, and I was about to hit the massive TV section when I saw the guy working there put up the bargin bin sign. He had this almost old looking box and he was litrelly dumping boxes full of unsorted NEW N64 and PSX games, still in the shrink wrap, I couldnt believe it. There was a gold mine ill tell you, and the price on the side of the bin as I looked around to it.. "$1.99 - $4.99 each". I must have spent over $120. :3 Score!!

-Z


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 2, 2006)

Nice stuff.  Circuit City is actually having a sale from now to the fourth of July, and are selling some games for really cheap.  I saw a few on their site goin' for as low as $1.96.  I'll be picking up some PSP games for $9.00 a pop and maybe some PS2 games if I can find any I like.


----------



## Zippo (Jul 2, 2006)

*RE:  NINTENDO SIXTYFOOOOOOOUR!*



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Nice stuff.  Circuit City is actually having a sale from now to the fourth of July, and are selling some games for really cheap.  I saw a few on their site goin' for as low as $1.96.  I'll be picking up some PSP games for $9.00 a pop and maybe some PS2 games if I can find any I like.



...All listed as "Notify me when available" or "Out of stock online". Gah! Insolance!! >:[

-Z


----------



## Zippo (Jul 2, 2006)

I just spent $38.86 on 5 new games i didnt have, damn good if I say so, thanks silverwolf :3

-Z


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 2, 2006)

Zippo said:
			
		

> I just spent $38.86 on 5 new games i didnt have, damn good if I say so, thanks silverwolf :3
> 
> -Z



What ones did you get?  I honestly couldn't find many that interested me at my local Circuit City, all the good titles were gone...


----------



## Zippo (Jul 2, 2006)

*RE:   NINTENDO SIXTYFOOOOOOOUR!*



			
				silverwolfe said:
			
		

> Zippo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Crash ‘n’ Burn (PlayStation®2)
UPC 788687500272 
Midnight Club II (PlayStation®2)
UPC 710425271434  
Ratchet & Clank™: Going Commando (PlayStation®2)
UPC 711719726821   
IHRA Motorsports: Drag Racing 2 (PlayStation®2)
UPC 093155115606   
Grand Theft Auto: Liberty City Stories™ (PlayStation®2)
UPC 710425279614  

Games for cheap that I didnt have and didnt want to bother spending 40-50 bucks at the time of popularity. As for the dog pissing on the console, thats not something id just make myself look the fool and just blurt out like that. As for going to the store, I didnt feel like driving the 10 miles to the nearest CC store in the 113F weather thanks :3 </lazy>

-Z


----------



## Tikara (Jul 2, 2006)

Okay.. I personally still like the N64.. I've been playing recently, too... I get amused easily, and it's surprising how many old games that I've never beaten I have... strangely, I've been playing a lot of Donkey Kong 64.. which I haven't beaten yet.. still going for 100% X3


----------



## Killy the Fox (Jul 14, 2006)

Mario 64 still is the best 3D Mario game ever made. Sunshine was a big let down and Nintendo didn't gave back that real Mario feel till New Super Mario Bros but of course, thats a 2D game. I think the best Mario game of all time is Super Mario Bros. 3. There is no competition, not even from Mario World.

Golden eye was great, as was Kirby 64. As usual that game got bashed a lot, but it was in tune with the Kirby series though maybe a bit to much leaning on Kirby Dream Land 3.

Mario Party is a HUGE reminder of fun. They now messed up the series rather badly on the Cube. The first one is just the best. The tables, the music. Just the experience.

The bad ones where Yoshi's Story for being to damn short and so sweet it made your teeth decay in 5 nanoseconds.That game was 200% pure proof of the quote "Nintendo:kiddy". And i have to say Donkey Kong 64. What a piece of garbage... 

 Anyone remember the max pricing for the N64 games? I know that the Euro prices on some games (Conker comes to mind)  where seriously insane. No kid could afford that normally. I still think pricing helped a lot to bring Nintendo back then down by quite a lot.


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 14, 2006)

Killy the Fox said:
			
		

> Mario 64 still is the best 3D Mario game ever made. Sunshine was a big let down and Nintendo didn't gave back that real Mario feel till New Super Mario Bros but of course, thats a 2D game. I think the best Mario game of all time is Super Mario Bros. 3. There is no competition, not even from Mario World.
> 
> Golden eye was great, as was Kirby 64. As usual that game got bashed a lot, but it was in tune with the Kirby series though maybe a bit to much leaning on Kirby Dream Land 3.
> 
> ...



I honestly couldn't stand Mario 64.  Everything controlled so sloppily, compared to how tight the controls were in Mario Bros. 3 and Mario World it was just a big turn-off for me.  I like Sunshine slightly better because they tightened them up.

As far as 3D platformers go, Crash Bandicoot kicked ass.


----------



## Killy the Fox (Jul 14, 2006)

silverwolfe said:
			
		

> I honestly couldn't stand Mario 64.  Everything controlled so sloppily, compared to how tight the controls were in Mario Bros. 3 and Mario World it was just a big turn-off for me.  I like Sunshine slightly better because they tightened them up.
> 
> As far as 3D platformers go, Crash Bandicoot kicked ass.



Tried Crash a few times but never liked it. I much rather have the Jack or Ratchet series any day. And i still enjoy the original 3 Spyro games.

Nintendo is better at 2D games anyway. Best example right now would be New Super Mario Bros. That game just had that real "Mario" feel again i so badly missed in Sunshine (apart from the hidden stages, those there fun, hard and just how the game should have been in it's 100%. Mario-FLUDD=good!).


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Jul 14, 2006)

Killy the Fox said:
			
		

> silverwolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I was referring to back in the N64/PSone days. :3

Favourite platformer now would have to be Ratchet and Clank, ftw.

I was saying that Crash > Mario 64.


----------



## deviouswolfie (Jul 14, 2006)

I didn't even have to click this forum to know what you were referring to 


That kind of kid could give other kids nightmares


----------



## Whirlaxis (Jul 16, 2006)

i have all the ratchet and clank games, they have easy controls to grasp with simple but enjoyable plots, and lots of humor. however, the lack of any realy plot in the latest one was kind of disapointing


----------



## diddly_squat (Aug 1, 2006)

Haha, we stole our N64. It was our landlord's, but the guy was a jerk (I won't get too personal here.) Only games we had were Pokemon Stadium and Formula 1 racing for my dad.


----------



## SevenFisher (Oct 22, 2006)

Sorry to bump this post up, but I thought I'd throw in my two cents about it. (And before you flame me that I'm Nintendo fanboy, I liked SEGA better, and I perfer PS2 over GC nowdays  ) Better than making new topic, no? (Although someome would disagree >.>)

Nintendo 64....wow, it's still one of most fanastic consoles I've ever owned and played. Compare to other consoles (along SNES, Mega Drive, Saturn & Dreamcast) it was only console I've ever managed to sit and play for 80+ hours per week w/ regular breaks (I had no close friends and I was too afraid to go out, as well lack of internet) and enjoying my times with my N64.

I can see why pad is awarkard for others, but I actually liked it. It's unquie, it's cool, and it's suitable for playing FPS games such as Goldeneye & Perfect Dark, the only bad thing about it is its' rusty stick  - especially when it comes to Mario Party where you need to use your palm (which isn't recommend to do, lol) to do mini-games better. 

Now, games. While everyone has different tastes, and I respect them, - I have actually over 30 titles on Nintendo 64 I REALLY loved, such as Super Mario 64 (My favourite game of all time, beats Sunshine), Goldeneye 007 (Finest FPS ever), Perfect Dark (Best Multiplayer session), Banjo Kazooie (another excellent platformer), Mission: Impossible (I like it, although it's also on PSone), Opertain Winback, Lylat Wars/Star Fox 64, Diddy Kong Racing, and many more..I could go on.. but I'll skip to one of my most favourite games of all: Paper Mario. That is wonderful, while simple and easy, it's very fun RPG I have played in years along PM: TTYD and KH 1 & 2.

Seriously, comparing GC to N64, I felt GC was lacksome. I only can play  up to 30 hours per week on Gamecube on vacations, and low as 5 hours per week unless I got a game I REALLY like - which isn't often on Gamecube. Thats why I perfer PS2 over GC anytime - better library and of course, alot of RPGS. 

It's shame to see N64 lacked third-party  support though, and many people didn't like the controller - but to me, it was special console that holds special place in my heart. :3

Oh, and it was only Nintendo console that has both of Goemon's games (I like them >_>) appearing in UK/Europe when SNES ones didn't  

-SevenFisher


----------



## MarieChan (Oct 22, 2006)

Ah~ I have some sweet, tender memories of playing that system when I was young. I owned Wayne Gretzi's 3-d hockey and played a lot of Wave Race (I think it was called that). Then I also had this one game where you drove a lot of cars and wrecked things, it had giant robots and everything in it ^^

But by far, my favorite was Mischief Makers, a game where you were a green-haired cyborg looking to save the proffessor. Has anyone played that? =3


----------



## SevenFisher (Oct 22, 2006)

MarieChan said:
			
		

> But by far, my favorite was Mischief Makers, a game where you were a green-haired cyborg looking to save the proffessor. Has anyone played that? =3



While it isn't my favourite so far, that is very indeed underrated gem. I really liked that game - it was quite easy but its not in gold gems-wise XD I beaten it about 3 times but i never get a chance to get all gold gems =[

One of finest Treasure/Enix games so far.


----------



## DMKA (Oct 22, 2006)

Haha, that video is classic.

But yeah, I wasn't a fan of Nintendo 64. Or Gamecube. NES and SNES were both legendary though.


----------



## Kougar (Oct 25, 2006)

Hey, I liked my N64 well enough... I'll name Mario 64 just because it was my first introduction to a true 3d world, and was fun to mess around with. Starfox 64 with the fully unlocked multiplayer options was great, and I spent probably days worth of time exploding friends in Goldeneye. I didn't think anything could top Goldeneye until I happened to get Perfect Dark... that was the absolute best multiplayer game for any console that I've played, although I haven't exactly played many since then. 

The N64 was the last console I got, never even got a PS2 although some of those games weren't to bad... I just prefer PC gaming now.


----------

